# Geosonics Ft. Chris Watson Preview - NOW AVAILABLE



## soniccouture (Aug 3, 2013)

UPDATE : NOW AVAILABLE :

http://www.soniccouture.com/en/products/28-rare-and-experimental/g44-geosonics/ (http://www.soniccouture.com/en/products ... geosonics/)


Intro Offer Get €20 / $30 Off MSRP Enter Code :YA6ARGHW


----------



## Niah (Aug 3, 2013)

Very interesting


----------



## dreamawake (Aug 3, 2013)

*Re: Geosonics Ft. Chris Watson Preview*

Do you guys have a release date for this yet?


----------



## wst3 (Aug 3, 2013)

WHEN WHEN WHEN WHEN WHEN?????

This is the sort of library I love!


----------



## Ron Snijders (Aug 3, 2013)

Sounds very cool. Any info about release date and/or price point?


----------



## paulmatthew (Aug 3, 2013)

*Re: Geosonics Ft. Chris Watson Preview*

This is like a phantom project . I've seen images online , but never saw what this was or when it was coming. Looks like soon. Maybe time to go for the 4 for 3 deal.


----------



## soniccouture (Aug 3, 2013)

*Re: Geosonics Ft. Chris Watson Preview*

Release should be 5th of August, guys. 

Price $149 / €129

we have a fascinating series of interview videos here where Chris talks about making some of the recordings in the Geosonics project :

http://www.soniccouture.com/blog/geoson ... iew-video/


----------



## Stiltzkin (Aug 3, 2013)

Sold. Loved the interviews and the general idea of it


----------



## jtenney (Aug 3, 2013)

Oh Jeez, I'm gonna HAVE to have this! Just not spend on something else... I'm with Bill, it's the kind of library I love too! Hmmm, August 5 is just the day after tomorrow... James and Dan: Any chance of more screenshots and sound demos to whet our appetites?? Thanks!

later,
John


----------



## jtenney (Aug 3, 2013)

I watched the interviews with Chris Watson on the site. Fascinating!! I would hope that you would include, in the user's manual, extensive photographs of what he was referring to, like the abandoned military site, the pancake ice formations, etc. So my appetite is whetted even more! Some sound demos showing how the raw recordings are manipulated in the Kontakt instrument context would be great. Thanks, and I will be patient in any case. I'm sure you will note here when release actually occurs!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Aug 3, 2013)

*Re: Geosonics Ft. Chris Watson Preview*

This looks ruddy brilliant. Love the concept. Can't wait.


----------



## soniccouture (Aug 3, 2013)

jtenney @ Sat Aug 03 said:


> I watched the interviews with Chris Watson on the site. Fascinating!! I would hope that you would include, in the user's manual, extensive photographs of what he was referring to, like the abandoned military site, the pancake ice formations, etc. So my appetite is whetted even more! Some sound demos showing how the raw recordings are manipulated in the Kontakt instrument context would be great. Thanks, and I will be patient in any case. I'm sure you will note here when release actually occurs!



While we do have some of Chris' photos ( they form the basis of the Kontakt GUI), we don't actually have specific pictures of the recording subjects - he doesn't always document everything photographically, and these recordings are from his large archives. So in terms of background to the recordings, the interviews are about all there is, really.
Perhaps we could arrange some kind of Q&A for Geosonics users at some point, where Chris could satisfy curious minds.


There will be a walkthrough video showing the structure and workflow of the Kontakt instrument. The manipulation of the raw recordings was done offline, though - we have created new (tuned) sample sets from processing the recordings, which can then be selected and blended with the original recordings in the kontakt instrument. There are also useful waveforms like sine waves, saws, strings, etc. There are 140 different pitched sample sets, two of which can be selected in every preset, along with 1 original watson recording.

Most of all we have tried very hard to make the instrument concept & the presets musically useful - it's not just a bunch of field recordings / mad sounds that you could never fit into a composition. Often it's about using the subtle spacial recorded textures blended with pitched material to make great playable instruments. Of course, all the raw data is there so that you can create anything you like, too..

James


----------



## jtenney (Aug 3, 2013)

James, is the raw data freely accessible so that it can be used as source material in another product (Izotope's Iris, for example)? Or is it locked?


----------



## soniccouture (Aug 3, 2013)

*Re: Geosonics Ft. Chris Watson Preview*

it's encoded for Kontakt Player, so you can't just grab WAVs etc.

However, the raw recordings are all available as individual Kontakt presets, so they are certainly there to make use of in that way.

It was important to us to be able to reassure Chris that his work would be protected. He wouldn't have gone ahead with the project if it were not the case, and i certainly wouldn't have blamed him.


----------



## jtenney (Aug 3, 2013)

I totally understand about Chris and his work. I didn't know how your licensing would work with him. But I certainly don't blame him either for wanting his raw material to be protected. Anyway, high marks so far for this project!!!


----------



## Maestro77 (Aug 3, 2013)

*Re: Geosonics Ft. Chris Watson Preview*

Looks amazing - unique and beautiful. Sold.


----------



## soniccouture (Aug 3, 2013)

*Re: Geosonics Ft. Chris Watson Preview*

Thanks. we're very excited about it - all the sound designers who worked on the project ( Ian Boddy, Biomechanoid etc) said that it really has its own sound. It's really a magical feeling to know that the sound you are playing in the pad was recorded at the North Pole. I guess there's no other guy you can get this stuff from but Chris Watson!


----------



## Atom Hub (Aug 4, 2013)

*Re: Geosonics Ft. Chris Watson Preview*

looks great... and in a genre I really like


----------



## Sounds-and-images (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: Geosonics Ft. Chris Watson Preview*

I love Chris Watson's approach to field recording and this looks and sounds like it will be a very useful and popular source for many including myself in the future (trying to rebuild my music side at the moment)

I also do field recording and have hours of fences, birds, wind and weather related sounds. If Soniccouture fancy doing something for Iris ( Izotope didn't even reply to my email) I would be interested in chatting.


----------



## Sounds-and-images (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: Geosonics Ft. Chris Watson Preview*

Great demos on Soniccouture's site I wish them well with this and thinks it will be a hit with ambient and tv composers alike.


----------



## jtenney (Aug 5, 2013)

@Sounds-and-images: What a great idea, doing something comparable using Iris! I had thought of that myself. You probably know that Simon Stockhausen is doing similar work with Iris and other platforms at patchpool.de. Cheers!

later,
John


----------



## Sounds-and-images (Aug 5, 2013)

jtenney @ Mon Aug 05 said:


> @Sounds-and-images: What a great idea, doing something comparable using Iris! I had thought of that myself. You probably know that Simon Stockhausen is doing similar work with Iris and other platforms at patchpool.de. Cheers!
> 
> later,
> John



Hadn't heard of Simon and patchpool but will check him out. Would love to bring this to fruition and hope I can.


----------



## quantum7 (Aug 5, 2013)

Looking forward to eventually purchasing this library. Although, I would also love it if this library could be ported to something like Camel Audio's Alchemy.....which would make it twice as fun. Congratulations on an incredible library.


----------



## jtenney (Aug 5, 2013)

@Sounds-and-images again: You know, you might think about DIY with Iris especially (also Alchemy). It's very approachable, even for a doofus like me!! I've tried it with Iris; my efforts haven't been as sophisticated as I would like, but I imagine they would improve with practice like everything else... Try it, you might like it!

later,
John


----------



## Sounds-and-images (Aug 5, 2013)

jtenney @ Mon Aug 05 said:


> @Sounds-and-images again: You know, you might think about DIY with Iris especially (also Alchemy). It's very approachable, even for a doofus like me!! I've tried it with Iris; my efforts haven't been as sophisticated as I would like, but I imagine they would improve with practice like everything else... Try it, you might like it!
> 
> later,
> John



I hope to have iris up and running later this year, I am in need of hardware and software before I can start. But don't see why it couldn't be Alchemy too.

I am rather conscious of hogging the thread not my intention so please Dm me if you like .

Simon.


----------



## jtenney (Aug 5, 2013)

Not my intention either, Simon, sorry.

later,
John


----------



## Sounds-and-images (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: Geosonics Ft. Chris Watson Preview*

No problem John, I just don't want to upset the mods or Soniccouture.

Will be working on this ASAP.

Simon.


----------



## soniccouture (Aug 5, 2013)

Ahem. When you've _quite_ finished...


http://www.soniccouture.com/en/products/28-rare-and-experimental/g44-geosonics/ (http://www.soniccouture.com/en/products ... geosonics/)


Intro Offer Get €20 / $30 Off MSRP Enter Code :YA6ARGHW


----------



## jtenney (Aug 5, 2013)

We are, thank you, James and Dan. Download is almost complete... And thanks for the intro offer.


----------



## wst3 (Aug 5, 2013)

generous intro offer - the family car begs to differ with me on priorities this month (pesky car!), so I won't be able to take advantage of your generosity, but I will be buying this one just as soon as I can!!!! It looks and sounds awesome, right up my alley!


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Aug 5, 2013)

Being into Ambient and Environmental elements this is a dream application! Hoping its not a cpu hog. Looking forward to it and thank you for the intro offer. James


----------



## Penthagram (Aug 6, 2013)

For me this is a truly unique library. I want to congratulate the team for having not only the techinque to achieve this exceptional result, but also for taking the risk for doing this very particular library.

I´m looking forward to purchase it soon.

Thank you Soniccouture.


----------



## echosonic (Aug 7, 2013)

Oh this is good news!

I've been watching the teasers and trailers and been pretty interested in terms of what tihs is actually going to _be_.

In terms of the sample sounds, they're very space-ambient from what I've heard. Should be great for soundtrack work.

Goes to search down the back of the sofa ...


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 7, 2013)

- The former electroacoustic composer in my says, "Roll your own, Ned! It's much more fun when you can remember recording that ___________".

- The current tv/film composer in me screams, "BUY IT, you fool! What a wonderful addition to any modern composer's toolbox. And Chris Watson - amazing recordist!"

Guess who wins? Good thing there's also a 30 $ discount...  =o


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Aug 7, 2013)

Downloading now. Thanks again for the discount James & Dan. This is a dream library come true and incredible edge to have on the street.


----------



## soniccouture (Aug 8, 2013)

it's a pleasure! Looking forward to any feedback you guys might have.

James


----------



## jtenney (Aug 8, 2013)

Hello all--

I have spent some time with Geosonics the past few days. Since I am The Perpetual Newbie, I have been trying to make sure I understand as much as possible while RTFM, and trying modifications as I go.

The main comment I have is how very generous this library is. That begins with Chris Watson's source material, but continues into how the material is modified, how many variations are available from just one preset, the stacking possibilities and flexible processing of each element... It's just an extremely deep library, deeper than I would have expected (and almost TOO deep for The Perpetual Newbie, but not really...). I applaud Chris, James, Dan and all the other programmers who developed the patches!!! Just first-rate work.

I couple of small suggestions.

1) When playing a "Focus On" patch, it might be helpful to be able to step through the Pitched 1 and Pitched 2 possibilities with the sustain pedal down without having to retrigger midi each time. I know there's probably a good reason for it, but in a library that is so flexible, it would help to be able to apply changes instantly and "fly" through a bunch of them, the way you can with many plug-in presets, and Alchemy and Omnisphere if I'm not mistaken. 
 
2) I find Jammer a little quirky, more difficult to deal with than other arpeggiators like Soundiron's Uberpeggiator, for example, which seems more straightforward. Of course, maybe calling it a "generative" arpeggiator sets it apart, but I still am having trouble getting good and predictable results from it.

Small points, gents. Overall, this is one of the best libraries I've had the pleasure of getting to know for some time. Any thought for "expansion packs" using additional source material from Chris (Or from another field recordist if your licensing deal might allow it)?

later,
John


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Aug 8, 2013)

I have had not nearly a day with it and must simply say one word.... stunning!. More to come. I would also agree tha expansion packs down to road with additional categories (factory, playground, weather, nature, etc.) of source material would be a great idea.


----------



## tmm (Aug 9, 2013)

Just downloaded last night, will try out today. Looks exciting!


----------



## soniccouture (Aug 9, 2013)

jtenney @ Thu Aug 08 said:


> Hello all--
> 
> I have spent some time with Geosonics the past few days. Since I am The Perpetual Newbie, I have been trying to make sure I understand as much as possible while RTFM, and trying modifications as I go.
> 
> ...




Glad you're enjoying it!

to address your points 

1. I'm afraid (as you guessed), this is a limitation of kontakt.

2. Jammer IS generative, so it won't be entirely predictable. if you keep the note and octave controls set to zero, then it certainly won't jump around, but it won't then be very interesting either. I find that Jammer does have just the right amount of predictability, once you accept that it isn't going to repeat itself much - and that's it's true value ; very organic sequences.


thanks for your great comments,

James


----------



## soniccouture (Aug 9, 2013)

Giant_Shadow @ Thu Aug 08 said:


> I have had not nearly a day with it and must simply say one word.... stunning!. More to come. I would also agree tha expansion packs down to road with additional categories (factory, playground, weather, nature, etc.) of source material would be a great idea.




Glad you're enjoying it.

Don't worry, we're already thinking about vol.2 ! we'll have to see what Chris has in the archives.


----------



## soniccouture (Aug 9, 2013)

James has just made some walkthrough videos for those who are curious about how the instrument is structured with the original recordings and so on.

http://www.soniccouture.com/blog/geoson ... gh-videos/


----------



## jtenney (Aug 9, 2013)

James, I did not in fact know that the lack of "step-through-ability" was a Kontakt limitation. Now I do. Crap, that's too bad. Oh well, like I said already, it's just a niggle, not difficult to work around... And I'll come to Jammer on its own terms--not in comparison with a "regular" arpeggiator--after looking at your walkthrough. For which, thanks in advance!

later,
John


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Aug 14, 2013)

The impulse responses from Chris' library is a wonderful bonus, anyway to run other external library through those or use the impulses in other libraries ?



soniccouture @ Fri Aug 09 said:


> James has just made some walkthrough videos for those who are curious about how the instrument is structured with the original recordings and so on.
> 
> http://www.soniccouture.com/blog/geoson ... gh-videos/


----------

